# A Time To Live Or A Time To Die?



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

In every quartz watch and clock collector's life there must come a time when a battery dies and that particular variety of battery is no longer easily available, if at all. I bought a second-hand Junghans quartz carriage clock recently, the main reasons for the purchase being the Junghans name and the interesting movement with its wide range of chime options. There was a battery inside which looked exactly like a C sized 1.5v battery. I therefore chucked the old battery away and purchased a replacement but when I came to put the new battery in I noticed to my dismay that a label inside read "3v Lithium". I had not seen such a battery before and a trawl of the internet revealed that the only c sized lithium batteries still available are 3.6v. The questions are therefore these - "if I use a 3.6v lithium battery will it damage the clock movement and not function?" And, Can I still obtain a proper 3v c sized lithium battery for this clock?" An electrical engineer told me that he had not seen one of those batteries for many years, so I am not hopeful. However, one of this illustrious forum's members might come up with the goods and save my Junghan's clock from a state of permanent coma pending final extinction. Many thanks for any replies.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

This any good?

http://www.smallbattery.company.org.uk/sbc_cr26500.htm


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Have a look at this one, about the same size as a "C" cell.........

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-Panasonic-CR123A-3V-Photo-Lithium-Camera-Battery-/171165680633?pt=UK_ConsumerElectronics_Batteries_SM&hash=item27da4503f9


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the two helpful replies, from apm101 and harryblakes7. I am looking into these two suggestions and I have already made a start by e-mailing the Small Battery Company to see if and when they have the battery mentioned by apm101 in stock. I am really beginning to appreciate this Forum, because I am a bit of a social loner and being disabled, I don't travel far from home. In the future I hope to be able to answer other members who have questions to which they need answers and make a positive contribution to the Forum - both in terms of posts on the Forum and a financial donation to help keep it running.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A possible answer. depending on the size of the case, is to mock up a standard two cell battery holder (Maplins or other Electronics components supplier) to take two 1.5 standard AA cells in series to give the required 3v and connect to the existing contacts (correct +/- polarity of course) by means of mini crocodile clips and wires. :yes:

This would at the least "prove" the clock to be in full working order and you could see how long these would last to power the unit.

A further option would be to use the 3.6v lithium cell with a diode in series, the average voltage drop across a diode is around 0.5v giving you 3.1v to supply the clock, and that 0.1 is pretty well negligible in the grand cheme of things and unlikely to cause any problems.

Both these optioos would require some wiring and soldering skills, but any reasonable radio amateur or electronics hobbyist would be able to rattle these up in an hour given the parts.

The third (and easy) option is just stick the 3.6v cell in and see what happens - - - - - :focus:

I'm not alltogether convinced that 0.6v over would be disastrous to the clock movement, but you never know :lol:

A fourth option - - look through all the old phone chargers you have lying about, see if you've got a 3v output one (NOKIA's tend to be around this on medium/older ones and connect that up some way - - never fit a batery again, Mains powers Quartz! :rofl2:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for your ideas, Mel. Just as you were Posting your message, I too was considering the possibility of using a mobile phone charger to at least see if my clock is in working order. In fact, what about a multi-option charger with different DC voltages available, in case one comes across other clocks that need testing. Presumably all one needs to do is cut off the DC plug and use the bare wires to attach to the electrodes of the clock battery compartment. In the meantime, I am trying to locate a 3v battery and I seem to have hit on the right one, thanks to apm101, and I have put in a request to be informed when one will be available - although I do baulk at the cost of the battery. Anyway, many thanks.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Always"watching"

Is there any chance of you putting up a photo of the interior of the clock so that we can all see what you are up against so to speak?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

To DJH584

Thanks for the message. I still don't really know how to upload photos in a simple manner to the Forum and in this case, I don't think it would help much. The battery compartment is exactly c sized and with the appropriate contacts, and I am sure it fits a c sized and shaped 3v lithium battery. The control panel on the back is another matter which I can only fully work out when I can get the clock going. It has a start and stop wheel, and in between these two extremes, the wheel travels through as number of options for different chimes. There also seems to be a second set of options related to the chimes which I don't fully understand. But without the clock going, I am a bit lost and no photograph is really of much use. Many thanks anyway.


----------

